# Nvidia-driver build error



## llpPc (May 12, 2020)

My Nvidia driver build stopped with this error message.  Pkg-static:. Py37-sphinx18-1.8.5,1 conflicts with py37-sphinx-3.0.2,1 (installs files into same place).  Problematic file: /us/local/bin/sphinx-apidoc-3.7.

Attempting to install latest Nvidia drivers after a fresh install of freebsd.  Any advice as to how to proceed?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 13, 2020)

_py37-sphinx_ and _py37-sphinx18_, those are build or run dependencies of build dependencies. As a first step you could run `pkg info -r py37-sphinx`, to see which package(s) depends on it, and post the result.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

What does `pkg info -r py37-sphinx` tell you? Is there anything that depends on it? If not, remove it.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> _py37-sphinx_ and _py37-sphinx18_, those are build or run dependencies of build dependencies. As a first step you could run `pkg info -r py37-sphinx`, to see which package(s) depends on it, and post the result.


Thank you for replying, I will post the results and get back to you.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

After doing a pkg info -r py37-sphinx.  The results show "py37-sphinx-3.0.2,1:"


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

With that result may I remove it safely so it doesn't conflict with py37-sphinx18 to continue the build?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 13, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

It was likely installed as a dependency for something else, and you've removed that already. When you remove packages (pkg-delete(8)) make sure to run pkg-autoremove(8) too. That way you don't collect a bunch of unused dependencies.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

This is a fresh install of freebsd.  After doing a freebsd-update fetch install and pkg update I rebooted then did a portsnap fetch extract and portsnap update.  I only have 8 packages installed.  I have not deleted any pkgs as of yet.  I am aware of pkg autoremove when deleting pkgs.  I have removed the py37-sphinx file but the error is still popping up.  It's saying the problematic file is  /use/local/bin/sphinx-apidoc-3.7.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

I did a find / -name search for py37-sphinx-3.0.2,1 to make sure and it's completely removed from my system.  Upon trying to continue with the build I still get the error


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

I really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

Clean the half-built and failed attempt; `make clean`.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

After running make clean do I start the build over with make install clean


----------



## T-Daemon (May 13, 2020)

Yes, please.



llpPc said:


> I did a find / -name search for py37-sphinx-3.0.2,1 to make sure and it's completely removed from my system.


_py37-sphinx-3.0.2,1_ is the  package name, a find(1) for it won't find anything. `pkg info <package name>` is the appropriate utility.


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

After doing a pkg info I removed file with pkg delete and pkg autoremove.  Then I ran make clean and make install clean to begin Nvidia build again.  Again it interrupts the install with pkg static: py37-sphinx18 conflicts with py37-sphinx.  Am I doing something wrong?  Am I missing something?


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

I did a pkg info and it shows the pkg being installed again when I do the build over.  I see I keep reinstalling it after removing it and starting the build over.  How can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

`pkg install nvidia-driver`


----------



## llpPc (May 13, 2020)

Ok I will just install the binary


----------

